

Kelora law suit - Silver_Man

We have just received the same letter Sep. 17th 2011. We would like some more information regarding this issue. We are a small to medium size business and surly can not efford paying Kelora or lawyers... email kfirgersh@gmail.com
======
danielnicollet
Heard about this. Sounds like Kelora is fishing for money. Good luck upholding
this in court. I hate what these patent trolls are doing to the industry! Time
for government involvement.

